# Linux program comparable to Belarc



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Is there a program in Ubuntu, Linux Mint, comparable to Belarc with Windows. I just put Mint on a computer I got from a friend of mine, and I'm trying to find out what I have on it.

Thanks,

xico


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

Make sure you have the app lshw installed on your system, then --> http://forums.scotsnewsletter.com/index.php?s=&showtopic=18263&view=findpost&p=222218

Have fun!


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks, Vtel! :up: Much appreciated!


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

lshw is a pretty cool little app. Have FUN!


----------

